# Разное > Коллекционирование >  Значок юный оавуковец

## дима 366

Уважаемые форумчане, был уже на многих форумах, но нигде не могу получить подсказку по данному значку, в Аверсе его нет, в интернете тоже, остается надеяться на ваш форум. За ранее спасибо.

----------


## дима 366

Извените, не поучилось скинуть с первого раза.

----------


## Gnom

> Уважаемые форумчане, был уже на многих форумах, но нигде не могу получить подсказку по данному значку, в Аверсе его нет, в интернете тоже, остается надеяться на ваш форум. За ранее спасибо.


Тут спрашивали? http://sammler.ru/index.php?

----------

